# Duyuru > Ekonomi >  Varlık Barışında Kara Para Alarmı

## ceydaaa

dolar1.jpgKaynağı suç olan gelirleri, varlık barışı projesi dışında tutacak düzenleme üzerinde çalışılıyor

İşadamlarının yurt dışındaki 130 milyar dolar civarındaki servetini Türkiyeye çekebilmek için hükümetin hazırlığını yaptığı ikinci varlık barışı, Maliyeye sancılı günler yaşatıyor.

PKK terör örgütünün yurt dışındaki 50 milyar dolarlık kara parasını Türkiyede aklama girişimi ile ilgili istihbarat Maliyeyi larma geçirdi.

Yapılacak düzenleme sonrası, MASAK başta olmak üzere bazı kurumlar, yurda getirilen kaynakların menşei konusunda ön eleme yapacaklar.

Ekonomi yönetimi, yurt dışındaki varlıklarının getirilmesini öngören ikinci varlık barışı projesinde, kara para alarmına geçti. Kaynağı suç olan gelirler, varlık barışı projesi dışında tutulacak düzenleme üzerinde çalışılıyor. İkinci varlık barışının ana hatları düzenlemeden sadece yurt dışındaki varlıklar ve yüzde 2 verginin ödenmesi halinde yurda getirilebilecek.

50 milyar dolar paniği

Kara para olarak nitelendirilen varlıklara ise geçit verilmeyecek. Özellikle, çözüm süreci sonrasında terör örgütünün yurt dışındaki bankalarda tuttuğu yaklaşık 50 milyar dolarlık kaynağın varlık barışı ile yurda getirilmesine izin verilmeyecek.

Vergi muafiyeti

Yurda getirilecek olan kaynaklar, kara parakonusunda süzgeçten geçirilecek. Bunun için, başta Maliye Bakanlığı Mali Suçları Araştırma Kurulu (MASAK) olmak üzere bazı kurumlar, yurda getirilen kaynakların, menşei konusunda ön eleme yapacaklar. Burada, çeşitli suçlardan elde edildiği tespit edilen kaynakların sisteme sokulması engellenecek. Düzenlemeye, kara para konusunda hüküm konulması da planlanıyor. 

Varlık barışı için birkaç formül üzerinde duruluyor. Parasını Türkiyeye yatırım amaçlı getirenlere vergi muafiyet, tasarruf amacıyla getirilen paradan ise düşük oranlı vergi alınması öngörülüyor. Yurda getirilmesine izin verilecek kaynaklar, sadece nakit varlıklarla sınırlı kalmayacak. Yurt dışındaki gayrimenkuller, yatlar, uçaklar ve gemiler de beyan edilebilecek. Böylece, yurt dışında önemli yatırımları olan şirketlerin mali yapısı da güçlenecek. Başbakan Yardımcısı Ali Babacan, geçen hafta çeşitli temaslarda bulunmak üzere gittiği ABDde 2008 sonunda çıkarılan yurt dışındaki paraların yurda getirilmesine yönelik Varlık Barışının benzeri üzerinde çalıştıklarını açıklamıştı. Özel sektörün yurt dışındaki varlıklarının 130 milyar dolar olduğunu tespit ettiklerini kaydeden Babacan, varlık barışının Türkiyenin dış borcunu azaltacağını kaydetmişti.

TÜGİAD: Büyük şirketler mafya gibi çalışıyor

Türkiye Genç İşadamları Derneği (TÜGİAD) Başkanı Ali Yücelen, Türkiye Ekonomisi uzun süredir bir vade kıskacında. Özellikle büyük şirketler mafya gibi çalışıyor. KOBİden ürünü alıyorlar, 6 ay, 9 ay sonrasında o da belki ödeme yapıyorlar dedi.

Yücelen, yaptığı yazılı açıklamada, çok uzun vadeli ödemelerin aslında bir anlamda para basmak olduğunu ifade ederek, büyük şirketlerin, kendilerine ürünlerini satmak için çabalayan KOBİlere adeta işkence çektirdiğini savundu. Yücelen, yüklü alımlar yapan ve nakit satan büyük şirketlerin, yaptıkları işten değil resmen nakit yönetiminden para kazandıkları ifade ederek, bunun tehlikeli bir gelişme olduğunu ve Türkiyeyi krizlerden koruyan ve hatta geliştiren dinamizmi engelleyeceğini bildirdi. Yücelen, Örneğin çok şubeli bir perakende zinciri keyfi olarak tüm tedarikçilerine bir yazı gönderip ödemelerini 15 gün ertelediğini bildirebiliyor. Sözgelimi aylık 10 milyon lira ciro üreten bir şirket buna paralel olarak 15 günlük sürede 5 milyon liraya yakın ödemeyi öteleyip nakit kaynak yaratabiliyor. Bu kaynakla da faaliyet dışı alanlara girip kazanç üretebiliyor ifadelerini kullandı.

Yücelen, Hükümetin 2011de yasal düzenleme yaparak vade uygulamasına 1 ay sınırı getirmekten bahsettiğini ve bunun mutlaka hayata geçirilmesi gerektiğini hatırlattı.

----------

